# HS10 fujifilm firmware update



## hal2011 (May 7, 2011)

Hello everyone

I am trying to update my firmware for the camera above and *do not know how to copy the fpupdate.dat file onto my formatted sd card.* (Onto the root directory of the card?

There are clear step by step instructions on the website:


I hope that url worked, it looks clumsy.

Thank you

Hal


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi hal2011 :wave:

Do you have a USB SD-Card reader handy? - If so, simply plug the card/reader into your PC, then from Windows Explorer find the 'fpupdate.dat' file, left-click it and, holding the left mouse-button down, drag it to the card-reader. Afterwards, you can left-click on the SD-Card/reader, to confirm the file has been copied.

If you're using the USB cable to connect your camera to the PC, the 'fpupdate.exe' will transfer the .dat file for you.

Don't forget to use fully-charged batteries though, if they die part-way through the updating procedure, it might well permanently ruin the camera.


----------



## hal2011 (May 7, 2011)

Thanks Werebo

Yup, I have charged them up and the process is on now, its taking a while, its been nearly five minutes to date.
My fingers and toes are all crossed....silent prayer.
Firmware upgrade...do not open a battery cover nor turn off the camera....I am really scared now.
PS....I am using the card method, after posting the question here, I found clear instructions on how to copy the file onto the sd card....

Thanks again, lets hope it works.


----------



## hal2011 (May 7, 2011)

Its all done, thanks werebo....I took the chance and press a button, as it says update should only take ten seconds, after an hour of the same message.

Hal


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Pheewww







- I got a bit worried there myself, when I first read the post :grin:

I'm glad it went well for you as it was the 1st time I'd had to read about it - I've got the Fujifilm S2500HD and it doesn't have the firmware-update :laugh:


----------

